# Tropheus Mamalesa, Mamalesa Island troph



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

Hi  
I am searching for the troph called mamalesa. There were some in the trade several years ago but I was not able to purchase any then thinking that they would be around plentiful in the years to come. Boy was I wrong! I have done searchs on the internet and nothing comes up! Is there anyone who knows of this troph and what has become of it? The ACA convention in 2003 had some bagged for sale but since then no one I've asked seems to know of anyone keeping them. Did they all die? I can't believe it. 
Julieduchromis ~


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I think Mamalesa=Malasa. Might help widen the search?
Never seen them myself.


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

Thanks 24Tropheus for the clarifying. They are not being collected and the only ones I found are in Japan and Korea. ? Duh. don't know y not here. they are blue bodied with a green upper above lateral line. Much differenter from the Chatika's though they are very nice too. Still lookn' though so if you hear anything about them keep me in mind. LOL. :dancing:


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

julieduchromis: Tropheus moorii "Malasa" is recognized on Jessica Miller's 1997 variant map as collected in Tanzania at Mamalesa Island. PetSource.org also recognizes the variant and lables a common name as "Blue Blaze Tropheus". I hope this helps you in your search.


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

BrownBullhead;
Your information was not useful. Other than finding an empty image data base picture. It is listed under Tropheus sp. Mamalesa. Blue blaze tropheus is given to Muzi, and these are not the same. Thanks anyway.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

julieduchromis: for what it's worth, at at risk of having a moderator censor my post, I am going to rebut your comment toward me, as well as the cotent of your reply.

A common name like "Blue Blaze Tropheus" is applied subjectively at the best of times and could be used to label "Muzi" in one culture, and "Malasa" in another culture.

Considering you requested feedback in your original post, I think it was rude of you to label my pose as "not useful". I think you should learn some netiquette (internet etiquette) and just ignore information that you deem "not useful", rather than posting such a harsh reply.

I debated if I should even post this reply, but for what it's worth, I will definitely think twice before contributing to your threads in the future.


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

BrownBullhead;
I am sorry for being so blunt, harsh, etc. Please accept my apology.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

BrownBullhead said:


> julieduchromis: for what it's worth, at at risk of having a moderator censor my post, I am going to rebut your comment toward me, as well as the cotent of your reply.
> 
> A common name like "Blue Blaze Tropheus" is applied subjectively at the best of times and could be used to label "Muzi" in one culture, and "Malasa" in another culture.
> 
> ...


I agree with you man, but let the experience speak in the future as well. It was nice of you to keep calm and raising his or her awareness on the awkwardness and so on ...but don't think twice when he or she needs help in the future 

Have a good fishkeeping people. :fish:


----------

